

I did something awful tonight - ideamonk
http://ideamonk.blogspot.com/2008/11/i-did-something-awful-tonight.html

======
ideamonk
head directly to <http://ideamonk.googlepages.com/somethingawefull.html>

to experience something awful. Let me know which way are the particles
rotating - Clockwise or Anti-Clockwise

